# Viertelfinale



## PTK (19. Juni 2008)

ja, also heute abend spielt ja die deutsche elf... was meint ihr wer gewinnt?

Edit: Ich tippe auf 5:4 für usn nach einem nerfenzerreißenden Elfmeterschießen


----------



## The Holy Paladin (19. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe ganz stark ,dass unsere Jungs das abrufen wozu sie fähig sind ! Sollte dies der Fall sein wird es für Portugal schwer.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Juni 2008)

Ich bin zwar für Deutschland, aber ich will realistisch sein und tippe deshalb auf Portugal.


----------



## Sinizae (19. Juni 2008)

Ich bin zwar allgemein kein Fußball Fan (die Gehälter für's Bällekicken machen mich SOWAS von wütend, aber das is ne andere Sache)

ABER ich hoffe natürlich das unsere Jungs gewinnen... denke aber, dass es zun Elfmeterschießen kommen wird.... das hoffentlich positiv für Deutschland ausgehen wird. Portugal is ne harte Nuss, aber knackbar!


----------



## se_BASTET (19. Juni 2008)

SCCHHLANNDD!!

(etwas unrealistisches Ergebnis, aber mir gefällts :-)


----------



## Bankchar (19. Juni 2008)

Ich bin ganz klar für Portugal. Mochte die deutsche Nationalmannschaft noch nie...


----------



## se_BASTET (19. Juni 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz klar für Portugal. Mochte die deutsche Nationalmannschaft noch nie...



Du bist raus!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

So wie sich Deutschland bisher gezeigt hat muss ich sagen: Portugal müsste das ohne nervenaufreibendes Elferschießen schaffen. Mein Tip: 2:0 oder 2:1 für Portugal


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## se_BASTET (19. Juni 2008)

Das wissen wir doch alle Gabriel, aber wo bleibt denn bitte der Nationalstolz!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (19. Juni 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> Du bist raus!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum ? Nur weil ich nicht für die deutsche Nationalmannschaft bin ? So wie die bei der Em spielen werden sie es extrem schwer haben, da Löw Gomez weiterspielen lässt obwohl er grottig spielt. Außerdem bin ich nicht in Deutschland geboren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scarfaceééééé (19. Juni 2008)

SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND gewnnt natürlich =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> Das wissen wir doch alle Gabriel, aber wo bleibt denn bitte der Nationalstolz!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*hust* Meine Nationalmanschaft wurde von den Deutschen ins "Aus" befördert. Ein Grund mehr heute zuzusehen wie die Deutschen Heim fahren *hrhrhr*


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## se_BASTET (19. Juni 2008)

Mist 2 Mal Nicht-Deutsche.. bin ich ja voll ins Fettnäpfchen getreten..
aber egal...

AUF GEHTS DEUTSCHLAND SCHIEßT EIN TOR !!! 
und die 10.000Leute an der Elbe werden das genauso sehen, muaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unexcelledx (19. Juni 2008)

mhm bin zwar für Deutschland aber so wie die bei dieser EM bisher gespielt haben gewinnt Portugal


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

GO GO GO Portugal kick Deutschland raus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (19. Juni 2008)

Naja ich finde die Spielweise der Portugiesen liegt den Deutschen.
Klar bin ich für unsere Elf, daher tippe ich mal 2:0 für *SCHLAAAAND*


----------



## Tahult (19. Juni 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> ...
> AUF GEHTS DEUTSCHLAND SCHIEßT EIN TOR !!!
> und die 10.000Leute an der Elbe werden das genauso sehen, muaha
> 
> ...


Wooohooo!!! Da bin ich heut auch wieder. 
Komischerweise war die Stimmung nach dem grottigen Spiel gegen Österreich von allen deutschen Spielen am besten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Heut geht was!!! Schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaand!!!


----------



## PTK (19. Juni 2008)

naja wenn die deutschen mal richtig spielen würden dann würden sie es schaffe... naja man wächst mit seinen gegnern.. vllt ist dies auch hier der fall *BETEN*


----------



## Xamthys (19. Juni 2008)

Also so wie sich die Deutschen bei den letzten Spielen gezeigt haben, sehen sie gegen Portugal keine Sonne. Wenn doch, dann entweder durch einen bescheuerten Schiri oder durch sehr viel Glück.
Ich hoffe allerdings, dass sie sich gefangen haben und mal wieder in Hochform spielen werden. Bin echt gespannt drauf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (19. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe, dass Deutschland gewinnen wird. 
Ich habe auch drauf gewettet, dass Deutschland gewinnen wird.
Ich weiß aber auch, dass Deutschland es höchst wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen wird.

Die Hoffnung stirbt eben zu letzt und ich werde niemals für ein anderes Land sein, als für Deutschland.
Unsere Elf kann viel und ist auch eigentlich gut, wenn sie denn mal vernüftig und motiviert spielen würden.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sie sehr Herzlos an die ganze Sache heran geht und das finde ich schon etwas beschämend, 
aber mein Nationalstolz bleibt trotzdem erhalten und deswegen hoffen wir alle, dass Deutschland gewinnen wird!!!


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

da die schweiz draussen ist hab ich 3 manshcenften die ich noch gut fnd
schweden <-- auch out
deutschland
holland

nunja ich hoffe das deutschland gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nunja glaube nicht wirklich daran .. tjo ma kuken

go go deutscheland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoWeib (19. Juni 2008)

Wenn unsere Rumpelfüßler so spielen, wie sie bisher gespielt haben, dann kriegen sie von den Portugiesen einen eingeschenkt und fahren nach Hause. So weit haben sie's ja nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer weiß, vielleicht reissen sie sich ja auch zusammen, und sie schaffen es doch noch. Wäre durchaus eine Überraschung, aber keine schlecht.


----------



## PTK (19. Juni 2008)

ThoWeib schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht reissen sie sich ja auch zusammen, und sie schaffen es doch noch. Wäre durchaus eine Überraschung, aber keine schlecht.


jap, ich stimme dir da vollkommen zu. Dass sie nicht schlecht sind haben sie schon gegen die Portugisen bei der WM gezeigt.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

SCHLAAAAAAAAND


----------



## Black Muffin (19. Juni 2008)

SCHWARZ-ROT-GOLD!!!!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> SCHWARZ-ROT-GOLD!!!!!!


wir stehn auf deiner Seite...


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Juni 2008)

2 - 0 Deutschland - Portugal, sehr gut!


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Wenigstens einmal bin ich mit dem Kerl das einer Meinung^^ Auch wenn ich generell keine Muffins mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNN


----------



## PTK (19. Juni 2008)

solange wir vorne liegen alles ok... aber die deutschen sollten noch eienn reinhauen


----------



## The Holy Paladin (19. Juni 2008)

Sie müssen ihre Leistung von den ersten 15 Minuten wiederabrufen und (ganz wichtig) bis zum Ende halten,sollten sie diese Leistung bringen können sieht es meiner Meinung nach sehr gut.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

3:1 verdammte scheiße jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 3:1 jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> SCHWARZ-ROT-GOLD!!!!!!



und sie gewinnen wies ausschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

DAS IST JA DER HAMMER


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

SCHEISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Alanium (19. Juni 2008)

Wie was?


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

3-2 FÜR DEUTSCHLAND UND NOCH 1.5 MINS!!!!!


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (19. Juni 2008)

HALBFINALE WIR KOMMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Muffin (19. Juni 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MEINE FAMILIE SIND MILIONÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1000 EURO WETTEINSATZ AUF 3:2 FÜR D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OMGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! MILLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 OLEE OLEE OLE OLE OLEEEEEEEEE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wat'n Spiel!


----------



## The Holy Paladin (19. Juni 2008)

Ein großartiges Spiel unserer Jungs !


----------



## Bolle0708 (19. Juni 2008)

echt super,aber ich fand es wurde noch echt spannend am ende


----------



## The Holy Paladin (19. Juni 2008)

Jup ich dachte auch nach dem 2:3 :" Och ne wehe die drehen das so wie die Türken -.-"

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Juni 2008)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> echt super,aber ich fand es wurde noch echt spannend am ende



War ein gutes Spiel. Bis zur letzten Sekunde spannend, so wie es sein soll eben.


----------



## Solima (19. Juni 2008)

Und nun sind wir um HALBFINALE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JUUUHUUU


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

SIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEG


----------



## The Holy Paladin (19. Juni 2008)

Tja im Halbfinale müssen sie dann nochmal 100% geben !


----------



## iggeblackmoore (19. Juni 2008)

EIN RICHTIG GEILES SPIEL
viele Tore und viel action und natürlich das beste ist das wir gewonnen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn man am wenigsten an sie glaubt geben sie ihr bestes, ist immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

Das beste ist, dass das Halbfinale am Mittwoch ist und meine Gilde da sowieso nicht raidet, es also zum Glück keine Raidausfälle wie letztens immer gibt.


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. Juni 2008)

Wer hätte das gedacht Halbfinale!

Nun Jungs weiter so und es steht dem titel nur noch Holland im Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (20. Juni 2008)

Halbfinale gegen Kroatien oder Türkei... wenn sie so wie gegen Portugal spielen, ist das Ding sicher und wir sind im Finale.. dann gegen Holland, Spanien oder Italien °_°


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe mehr auf Holland, gegen die Italiener verrecken wir immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (20. Juni 2008)

Yeah! 3:2 für Deutschland, war ein tolles Spiel!

LG Gwynny


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2008)

Wir haben den (In meinen Augen) großen Favoriten geschlagen. Und das mit einer sehr guten Leistung!

Nun bleibt, denke ich, nurnoch die Niederlande als gefährlicher Gegner.(Wenn unser Spielstil so bleibt) Habt ihr gesehen, was die mit Italien gemacht haben? o.O


----------



## PTK (20. Juni 2008)

SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND


----------



## Hishabye (20. Juni 2008)

Habt ihr echt angst vor Heulsusen-Italien? xD

Die können doch nichts, ausser schön aussehen auf dem Spielplatz, schauspielern oder
petzen (erinnert euch an WM06 und Frings)! Und naja Schiedsrichter bestechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja...Respekt sollten wir vor Niederlande haben, deren Jungs sind in Top-Form!

Naja und heute entscheidet sich wär unser Gegner im Halbfinale sein wird!
Kroatien und Türkei! Für mich sind beide ein gräuel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja und hört auf BITTE mit "Schlaaaaaaaaaaand"...das heisst Deutschland !
Schlimmer kann man den Namen des eigenen Landes nicht mehr vergewaltigen oO


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Ahja und hört auf BITTE mit "Schlaaaaaaaaaaand"...das heisst Deutschland !
> Schlimmer kann man den Namen des eigenen Landes nicht mehr vergewaltigen oO



DäudSCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNND!!!^^


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> DäudSCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNND!!!^^


doch kann man^^

SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

*SCHLAAAAAAAAAAND*

Schwarzbrooooot, Weißbrooot wir stehn auf eurer Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

